# What Sherwin Williams paint is the best?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had great luck with the Super paint and it's cheaper, win win.
I use the Duration on harder to paint and get it to stay one surfaces like Steel doors, aluminum siding ECT.


----------



## gardendoc4 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Makes sense to me!

Any other opinions from anybody?? Especially re. the "Harmony" or "Cashmere" if you've used them?

The only reason I ask is that I'm going to be buying several gallons of it without getting it tinted until I can start the job. I don't want to over buy or buy the wrong ones then have to return them, or miss out on the sale price if I buy the wrong ones....


----------



## dwcopple (Apr 1, 2012)

I used Super when I bought my house. It's good stuff.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

what is this paint ? cashmere cashmere i repeated the word cashmere.anywho i use a ton of super paint ,super flat in extra white for ceilings .and super flat or satin for walls ,super semigloss for trim.you cant go wrong.i would not use duration home . back to cashmere, i'm thinking bought using cashmere on my next job, as i can get it for all most the same price as super. friends who are painters also tell me its great , and i think it probably is, ok with that said flip a coin :huh: super paint or cashmere . p/s generally speaking no matter what you use imho 2 coats is standard , i have never seen 1 coat look as good as 2


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...lic_latex/?WT.mc_id=Old DIY Products Redirect


----------



## Jeeps (Apr 12, 2012)

Superpaint is hard to beat, Duration is a bit overrated for its performance. Used it once and never bought it again. Pro200 works great too.


----------



## gardendoc4 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Thanks for all the help gentlemen.........*

:thumbup: "SuperPaint" it is !!!!

So, is this formula on the thicker side, or more runny like water? Some of the cheaper paints with primer in them are really thin and runny and splatter like crazy. Just wanted to know what to expect.


----------



## gardendoc4 (Apr 17, 2012)

ltd said:


> what is this paint ? cashmere cashmere i repeated the word cashmere.anywho i use a ton of super paint ,super flat in extra white for ceilings .and super flat or satin for walls ,super semigloss for trim.you cant go wrong.i would not use duration home . back to cashmere, i'm thinking bought using cashmere on my next job, as i can get it for all most the same price as super. friends who are painters also tell me its great , and i think it probably is, ok with that said flip a coin :huh: super paint or cashmere . p/s generally speaking no matter what you use imho 2 coats is standard , i have never seen 1 coat look as good as 2


It's one of the names of the paints that they carry in the interior paint line. Supposedly, it goes on VERY smooth and doesn't leave roller marks.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

garden doc4 said:


> It's one of the names of the paints that they carry in the interior paint line. Supposedly, it goes on VERY smooth and doesn't leave roller marks.


 sorry, it was a bad attempt at a seinfeld reference . you know the one with the red spot on the cashmere sweater.you be happy with super paint


----------



## steelgoddess (Nov 21, 2011)

You dont mention your sheen choice..

Cashmere, from my research, talking to painters who use sw, and from the sw store itself, will have a more buttery finish to it. Its extremely self leveling, and sw aims it toward the diy due to its ease of use. If you are going flat, no washability and touch up in darker colors not the best without repainting area.

Duration is supposedly there higher end paint, and the most washable. It tends to be a bit more sheenier than other brand counterparts as do most sw paints. I bet as most stores do, you can see the duration painted on one of the walls in the store.

Me personally when faced with these options... I opted for Benjamin Moore Aura. If I were doing it myself, I would have opted for the cashmere most likely.

Why not get a sample in them, and see which one you like best.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

A-100 simple as that. Here is why Paint has a 15 + or - life after it is applied. Duration has a "lifetime warranty" here is the crucks of the matter. If you do not take photos of the substrate your painting the weather report of the day the temp of the surface your painting, the way you painted and that you followed the directions to a T and keep the proof of purchase Sherwin Williams will not honor the warranty. So ask your self this? In 15 years your going to need to paint your home no matter what level of SW paint you went with. Are you going to keep a detailed record and the Proof of Purchase and all that and have it in fifteen years? Most people won't. So just go with A-100 and call it good.
That is for exterior, for the inside classic 99 great stuff! same deal as written above.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

steelgoddess said:


> You dont mention your sheen choice..
> 
> Cashmere, from my research, talking to painters who use sw, and from the sw store itself, will have a more buttery finish to it. Its extremely self leveling, and sw aims it toward the diy due to its ease of use. If you are going flat, no washability and touch up in darker colors not the best without repainting area.
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

